
The Dark Side of the British Seaside - jjar
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170626-the-dark-side-of-the-british-seaside
======
Neil44
During the industrial revolution a lot of the big mills and factories had
fixed shutdown times during the year and all the workers would holiday at the
same time, usually travelling to the big seaside resorts mentioned here. These
were their boom days and really ever since has been a gradual decline as that
way of live and it’s cultural imprint has washed way down the generations. See
Also: EasyJet.

------
delhanty
As a Brit living in Japan, I'm struck that the connection between organised
crime and seaside towns seems, unsurprisingly really, to be a universal
phenomenom.

For example, in Japan the seaside town of Atami in Shizuoka is where the
Inagawa-kai (3rd largest yakuza group) was founded in 1949. [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inagawa-
kai](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inagawa-kai)

------
indescions_2017
Edgar Wright's new film "Baby Driver" makes virtuosic use of Queen's "Brighton
Rock" in it's grand finale. Don't think I've ever witnessed that level of per-
frame synchrony with every beat!

------
burntrelish1273
This phenomena applies to a number of beach towns, especially Santa Cruz which
does its best to take California informality well past eccentricity. It's
awesome and definitely a defining aspect of Santa Cruz culture.

